# BSNL Games On Demand



## wwwescape (Jan 6, 2010)

I recently subscribed to the trial offer of BSNL Games On Demand and was quite satisfied with the service. The only problem I have is with their Customer Service.

I need to unsubscribe from their service for a while since I won't have much time to play games for a while.

I wanted to know that if I unsubscribe, would I be able to subscribe again at a later date using the same username and password?

Anyone has any idea on this?


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, I had also asked the same question to them when I had subscribed. Some BSNL girl had called me and she was explaining the instructions to me. She told that "yes, you can use the same username and password later." But I don't know how far it is true.

Anyways, I had usubscribed after the trial, but they keep sending me their newsletters.


----------



## techie_85 (Jan 25, 2010)

The problem with Games on demand is that recent games aren't available, by recent I mean even games from last year aren't usually available.
If you search for strategy game, you will find games like AoE2, Rise of nations. 

If they could update their games more often, I would subscribe for it, even if they demand more monthly rental.


----------



## wwwescape (Mar 16, 2010)

I finally got the answer to my question.

Yes. You can use the same username and password to subscribe at a later date.

Also I don't think the games collection is too bad. My little sister throughly enjoyed playing Zoo Tycoon: Collections and if a service makes someone happy, then it's good enough for me.


----------

